# Need a trick for doing different colors on decorative soaps



## thankyougifts (May 6, 2010)

I don't do much decorative soap in layered colors... it just isn't the type of thing I sell often... but my nephew is graduating next month and I promised my sister graduation hat soaps. I got the cutest wilton cupcake mold that is silicone and will work perfectly. I had originally planned on just doing them in one color... but I think it would look better if the tassle on the cap is black... and the hats are red or blue. I didn't think it would be so hard to fill the tassle without it spilling onto the rest of the hat! The tassle part and the part that attatches to the actual hat are easy... but the thin string that holds them together is just SOOO small and thin that I mess it up every time. I've been messing around with my "junk" soap but I can't figure out an easier way. Does anyone have any tricks I can try?


----------



## candice19 (May 6, 2010)

Have you tried using a plastic dropper for the thin parts?  And don't forget to use non-bleeding colorants!


----------



## krissy (May 6, 2010)

maybe you could male the soap one color and then attach a "real" tassel made out of string in the appropriate color? just use a dab of MP to secure it.


----------



## Tabitha (May 6, 2010)

Fill your tassel with soap. 

Allow to dry.

Flip the mold over so you are looking through the mold. Take a pin point & scratch off where the soap has spilled into the wrong area. 

Buff with a paper towl.

Mist w/ alcohol.

Pour your second color.


----------



## thankyougifts (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas!

Making my own tassle could be a cute idea... I'll have to look into that. 

I think the eyedropper might be the best idea... because my mold is not clear (it's silicone) so I can't see through it. I tried to scratch off the extra but it's such a deep mold it's hard to do it.

I did get non bleeding colors.  I'm trying the powder oxide for the first time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2010)

What about a injector tool that may work. Here a picture from Brambleberry.com


http://www.brambleberry.com/Injector-Soap-Tool-P4660.aspx


----------



## thankyougifts (May 17, 2010)

I wish I had seen this before ordering my stuff! AUGH!! Time is tight now... but if my other tricks don't work I might have to try that injector.


----------



## tincanac (May 21, 2010)

I use a syringe that I get at the drugstore - I usually buy the biggest one they have (30ml).  For the fiddly bits - I usually mix a little liquid soap in the melted MP, this keeps it runnier and stops it from clogging up the syringe. It's also easier to scrape/wipe away the stray overfills.  The liq soap and MP mix should be limited to small intricate bits that you have to fill though because it tends to take down the bubbly-ness if its the whole bar!


----------

